# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Arabi, 8 vjecarja martohet me 58 vjecarin

## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Nje ngjarje e pazakonte dhe jashte virtyteve te natyres njerezore vjen nga vendet arabe ku shoqeria patriarkale dominon jeten e njerezve. 

Nje vajze 8 vjecare eshte martuar nga i ati i saj me nje 58 vjecar. Pas ketij vendimi ne kufijte e marrezise, mamaja e te mitures e ka cuar ceshtjen ne gjykate, por edhe togat e zeza kane mohuar anulimin e marteses. 

Ngjarja ndodhi ne Unajzah, 220 km larg kryeqytetit te Arabise Saudite, Riad. Sipas gjykatesit, eshte vajza ajo qe duhet te prezantoje ankesen menjehere sapo te arrije moshen e pubertetit. 

Kjo nuk eshte hera e pare qe Arabia tronditet nga ngjarje te ketij lloji, cka ka shkaktuar shpesh edhe zemerimin e komunitetit nderkombetar.

----------


## sulioti

mua personalisht nuk me shokon nje ngjarje e tille se keto lloj gjarjesh jane normale ne vendet myslimane ku jan prindrit ne shumicen e rasteve qe vendosin per femijet e tyre se me ke duhet te martohet dhe kur.po une shokohem me shume nga shqiptaret qe marrin mesime dhe pervetesojn kulturen e ketyre njerzve te prapambetur ne kohe.

----------


## mije

aaaaaaaaaa kan lojt mendsh po ajo akoma fmi do ja luaj mend plakut vetem per barbi kukulla

----------


## white-knight

http://www.top-channel.tv/new/artikull.php?id=138368

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worl...rs-senior.html

----------


## RaPSouL

Dallimi i vetëm është që burri do vdes më herët se gruaja e tij, e mjera!

----------


## Conquistador

> Nje ngjarje e pazakonte dhe jashte virtyteve te natyres njerezore vjen nga vendet arabe ku shoqeria patriarkale dominon jeten e njerezve. 
> 
> Nje vajze 8 vjecare eshte martuar nga i ati i saj me nje 58 vjecar. Pas ketij vendimi ne kufijte e marrezise, mamaja e te mitures e ka cuar ceshtjen ne gjykate, por edhe togat e zeza kane mohuar anulimin e marteses. 
> 
> Ngjarja ndodhi ne Unajzah, 220 km larg kryeqytetit te Arabise Saudite, Riad. Sipas gjykatesit, eshte vajza ajo qe duhet te prezantoje ankesen menjehere sapo te arrije moshen e pubertetit. 
> 
> Kjo nuk eshte hera e pare qe Arabia tronditet nga ngjarje te ketij lloji, cka ka shkaktuar shpesh edhe zemerimin e komunitetit nderkombetar.


Oboboooooo rast pedofilie ne vendet islamikeeeee. Ku esht Arposi, Drini i zi e te tjere per tu shfajsuar?

----------


## Inteligjentja

Pse su hap kjo teme tek toleranca fetare? Se kane ca kohe qe po na japin rastet e shthurjes "katolike" qe "pranon homosekzualizmin". Pedofilia (dhe incesti) eshte thjeshte e pafalshme dhe do te doja shpjegimin e te nderuarve teologe mbi "pjekjen" e femrave. Kushedi del qe nga Arabia 6 vjece je per burre. Turp e faqja e zeze!

----------


## brooklyn2007

Te rroje cifti ri  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## daniel00

Nese Allahu i bashkon , njerezit nuk duhet t'i ndajne

----------


## milanistja_el

> Nje ngjarje e pazakonte dhe jashte virtyteve te natyres njerezore vjen nga vendet arabe ku shoqeria patriarkale dominon jeten e njerezve. 
> 
> Nje vajze 8 vjecare eshte martuar nga i ati i saj me nje 58 vjecar. Pas ketij vendimi ne kufijte e marrezise, mamaja e te mitures e ka cuar ceshtjen ne gjykate, por edhe togat e zeza kane mohuar anulimin e marteses. 
> 
> Ngjarja ndodhi ne Unajzah, 220 km larg kryeqytetit te Arabise Saudite, Riad. *Sipas gjykatesit, eshte vajza ajo qe duhet te prezantoje ankesen menjehere sapo te arrije moshen e pubertetit.* 
> Kjo nuk eshte hera e pare qe Arabia tronditet nga ngjarje te ketij lloji, cka ka shkaktuar shpesh edhe zemerimin e komunitetit nderkombetar.


Po po te beje qejf sa te doje plaku pastaj kur te mbushi vajza moshen e pubertetit te shkoje dhe te ankohet ne gjykate. Hajde mendje hajde. 




> Dallimi i vetëm është që burri do vdes më herët se gruaja e tij, e mjera!


RaPSouL e nese vdes me heret ai ku qendron e bukura? Behet fjale per nje "femije" 8 vjeç, duhet te duroje e shkreta dhe 10 vjet te tjera derisa te vdesi plaku? Gjithe keto vite kush do ia ktheje? Po femijerine kush do ia jape prape?

----------


## milanistja_el

> Nese Allahu i bashkon , njerezit nuk duhet t'i ndajne


Me fal zotrote se po te nderpres... si i ka bashkuar Allahu duke perdorur te atin qe ta shiste te ky pasanik? Nese ti beson ne Zot e di shume mire sikurse une qe Zoti vertete na do, vertete e do njeriun dhe i tregon njeriut se cila eshte rruga e drejte qe duhet te ndermarre, por njekohesisht na le te lire te zgjedhim vete udhen qe duam te pershkruajme ndaj dhe ne si njerez gabojme e jemi mekatare se zgjedhim vete rruget e gabuara. Ne kete rast kush zgjodhi per femijen? Allahu???? Nuk besoj

----------


## daniel00

Me fal o Elbasanse po per Aishen , gruan e profetit ishte rast identik , i ati , shok i Muhamedit , ja dha per grua qe te behej nje prej nente grave te tij . 
Po ta marrin teologjikisht ishte ne fakt Allahu qe ja dha femijen Muhamedit per grua qe ky ta perdorte seksualisht dhe jo babai i ndershem apo "profeti ", denimi i Zotit qofte me te  .

----------


## landi45

haa pedofilet e muhametit duan vene ne litare 

se kuptojne se femija eshte femije

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

uaaaaaaaaaaaaa na cuditen si nuk ka turp ai njeri ore martohet me nji femi ua ua ua turp e faqja zez

----------


## Korbi999

> Nje ngjarje e pazakonte dhe jashte virtyteve te natyres njerezore vjen nga vendet arabe ku shoqeria patriarkale dominon jeten e njerezve. 
> 
> Nje vajze 8 vjecare eshte martuar nga i ati i saj me nje 58 vjecar. Pas ketij vendimi ne kufijte e marrezise, mamaja e te mitures e ka cuar ceshtjen ne gjykate, por edhe togat e zeza kane mohuar anulimin e marteses. 
> 
> Ngjarja ndodhi ne Unajzah, 220 km larg kryeqytetit te Arabise Saudite, Riad. Sipas gjykatesit, eshte vajza ajo qe duhet te prezantoje ankesen menjehere sapo te arrije moshen e pubertetit. 
> 
> Kjo nuk eshte hera e pare qe Arabia tronditet nga ngjarje te ketij lloji, cka ka shkaktuar shpesh edhe zemerimin e komunitetit nderkombetar.



Keto lajme nuk i perkasin komunitetit musliman shqiptar, ngjarje te kesaj natyre humbasin ne shkretetira te pashpirtshme te nje pjese te zymte njerezish te besimit tone, ato jane misherim i prapambetjes shoqerore dhe ndalimit te jonatyrshem te evolucionit ne organizmat e ketyre personave dhe padyshim nje turp per boten muslimane ne perparim. Muslimani shqiptar eshte 10000000 vjet me i konsoliduar qyteterisht, tradicionalisht, sexualisht dhe ne fund te fundit njerezisht, ndaj nuk e shqetesojne keto "natyra problemesh".
Mos kujtoni se all-llahu nuk i sheh keto. Gjykimi ndoshta vonon por nuk do te harrohet.
Salam!

----------


## J@mes

> Keto lajme nuk i perkasin komunitetit musliman shqiptar, ngjarje te kesaj natyre humbasin ne shkretetira te pashpirtshme te nje pjese te zymte njerezish te besimit tone, ato jane misherim i prapambetjes shoqerore dhe ndalimit te jonatyrshem te evolucionit ne organizmat e ketyre personave dhe padyshim nje turp per boten muslimane ne perparim. Muslimani shqiptar eshte 10000000 vjet me i konsoliduar qyteterisht, tradicionalisht, sexualisht dhe ne fund te fundit njerezisht, ndaj nuk e shqetesojne keto "natyra problemesh".
> Mos kujtoni se all-llahu nuk i sheh keto. Gjykimi ndoshta vonon por nuk do te harrohet.
> Salam!


Ky eshte nje shkrim qe duhet pergezuar dhe qe tregon se ne komunitetin musliman ka njerez qe veprojne e mendojne me logjik.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Pse vetem muhameti paska te drejte te martohet me nje vogelushe ?

----------


## m.g.q.n.t.v.

> po une shokohem me shume nga shqiptaret qe marrin mesime dhe pervetesojn kulturen e ketyre njerzve te prapambetur ne kohe.


Edhe pse jane te pakta rastet qe ndodhin ne Shqiperi, jam plotesisht dakort me ty.


Mesa kuptova, deri sa vajza te arrij moshen e pubertetit eshte e mbrojtur nga sulmet seksuale te 58-vjecarit. Kerkoj ndokend qe di ligjet arabe sadopak eshte e vertete kjo qe une kuptova apo jo?

I iku lezeti Gjinos, tani do te dali telenovela 8 vjece dhenderushe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dorontina

po perqudi sot lexova sa njerz martohen me  mosha te ndryshme...

kengtari Joni holliday ishte ma mi vjeter se gruja e tij 32 vite...
ai ishte i martum tri here me par e e kishte dy femij.

Catherine Zeta Jones  me artistin .duglas.. Pépé Douglas a fait très fort : 25 ans de différence d'âge…


2-
Estelle Denis et Raymond DomenechL'entraineur de foot a 24 ans de différence 

Harrisson Ford !: malgré les 24 vite mes tij dhe grus tij…Calista Flockhart et Harrisson Ford
4- 
Katie Holmes  l'actrice
 avec… Tom Cruise.

5-Céline Dion, la diva canadienne et…Renée Angelil. Malgré leur 26 ans de différence d'âge, 

Demi Moore a succombé  me Ashton Kutcher  16 vite diference...
7- 
le couple Beyoncé/Jay-Z a été classé parmi les premières fortunes des USA cette année. 19 ans de différence d'âge, ce n'est pas si grave…

8-Milo Ventimiglia, acteur  a succombé aux charmes de la séduisante actrice  Longtemps critiqués pour leur différence d'âge, les deux stars essaient de rester le plus discret possible sur leur relation !

9-Quatrième femme de Johnny Halliday, Laetitia rencontre Jonny. Mariés en 1996, le couple peut être fier de leur différence d'âge : 32 ans !

10-La célèbre mannequinEmma Heming   est actuellement marié avec l'acteur Bruce Willis25 ans de différence d'âge, ce n'est pas tant que ça ! Quand il y a de l'amour…


etj etje etj
tani a e mur nji amerikan nji kosovare 14 vjeçare ai 65....

pffffffffffff
Kur burrat dirigjojn boten
pffffffffff
pune burrash me ..............

----------


## m.g.q.n.t.v.

> pffffffffffff
> Kur burrat dirigjojn boten
> pffffffffff
> pune burrash me ..............


Kishe gje me burrrrrrrrrrrrrrat ti ?


Le te themi me mire pune intrigash grash sepse si Catherine Zeta Jones, Katie Holmes etj kane arsyetur me mendjen e tyre jo me ate te burrave te tyre. Shume mendjeholla keto grate e sotme.....

----------

